# Deca dick help please!!



## Dianabol lectur (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi guys I'm currently on week 3 of my sust/deca/dbol cycle and have got the dreaded deca dick, no sex drive and can barely maintain an erection, I'm running sust at 500 mg a week and deca at 400 should I stop using the deca and keep running the sust or finish it and do pct?? Any help would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I've been told that you can run Test E to counter the risk of deca d1ck.

Run a search and you'll find something:-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/search.php?searchid=3664536

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/97585-deca-d-ck-deca-penis.html


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

well the test /deca ratios are out imo drop the deca dose if anything, dont come of waste of a cycle ,no idea why you should be affected in week 3 ,hang on in there as the test hits the fan week 5-6 for me ,should cancel it out ,prov is a good help on that one though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Try and toss some mast in there, I find that stuff drives me into a mad man wanting to shag grannies and even fat women. :lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Try and toss some mast in there, I find that stuff drives me into a mad man wanting to shag grannies and even fat women. :lol:


Me too...without the aas though!!! I've had some proper wenches in the past!! :laugh:


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Try and toss some mast in there, I find that stuff drives me into a mad man wanting to shag grannies *and even fat women*. :lol:


Love the way you rate grannies higher than fatties :thumb:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Try and toss some mast in there, I find that stuff drives me into a mad man wanting to shag grannies and even fat women. :lol:


I just wanna shag grannies an fatties anyway :lol:

Black, White, fat or thin; I ain't predjudice, I'll **** 'em all!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dianabol lectur (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeh I thought week 3 was early too but it's happened bro, was fine until this week then bam or no bam in this case, I'll stick with the sust then and up it to 750 a week, it's not a nice thing!! How long before the test will overun the deca I last jabbed tues and will jab 500 mg of sust tomor?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Dianabol lectur said:


> Yeh I thought *week 3* was early too but it's happened bro, was fine until this week then bam or no bam in this case, I'll stick with the sust then and up it to 750 a week, it's not a nice thing!! How long before the test will overun the deca I last jabbed tues and will jab 500 mg of sust tomor?


unusual Deca kicking in that early


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Increase the Test or reduce the Deca, simples :thumb: . I have been blown out the water for saying use a 2:1 ratio Testeca, by a certain someone here, but I stand by it and its always worked for me and looking at the recent spate of erectile problems, it could be working for others if that someone would stop saying there is no need to do it :cool2:

SD


----------



## Dianabol lectur (Aug 29, 2010)

Cheers chaps gonna drop the deca all together and I can say I'll never use the stuff again, guess I'm one of the unlucky ones it don't agree with!!


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Dianabol lectur said:


> Cheers chaps gonna drop the deca all together and I can say I'll never use the stuff again, guess I'm one of the unlucky ones it don't agree with!!


Will take a couple of weeks to get back to normal mate :thumbup1: . Personally I would have doubled the test but thats me being irresponsible ha ha

SD


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

im running 500mg test e and 300deca at themoment im 3.5weeks and havent experanced this yet.


----------



## xcolemanx (Apr 20, 2010)

Go Caber+L-Tyrosine very fast.Believe it or not Deca-Dick is not about Testosterone.It is all about your progesteron receptors.Some poeple dont experience it some people experience.Deca-Dick is about dopamine it breaks your nerve-cells.So you lose your morning wood and have zero libido.Caberlogine is a very good dopamine agonist and our body use L-Thyrosine for make L-Dopa.so it will effects better.I had deca-dick in the first week of my cycle,one day i didnt feel any libido and lost morning wood.Then i found what is deca-dick on google.Try to be relax, stress makes effects worse and use Caber+L-Tyrosine and if i were you i should stop this cycle.8 months later and only now my libido is good.i got morning wood since i start using L-Tyrosine.Deca is bull**** it is not for everybody


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

xcolemanx said:


> Go Caber+L-Tyrosine very fast.Believe it or not Deca-Dick is not about Testosterone.It is all about your progesteron receptors.Some poeple dont experience it some people experience.Deca-Dick is about dopamine it breaks your nerve-cells.So you lose your morning wood and have zero libido.Caberlogine is a very good dopamine agonist and our body use L-Thyrosine for make L-Dopa.so it will effects better.I had deca-dick in the first week of my cycle,one day i didnt feel any libido and lost morning wood.Then i found what is deca-dick on google.Try to be relax, stress makes effects worse and use Caber+L-Tyrosine and if i were you i should stop this cycle.8 months later and only now my libido is good.i got morning wood since i start using L-Tyrosine.Deca is bull**** it is not for everybody


Nice post, I hate deca personally from the stand point of massive shutdown.

Another product for L-dopa is mucuna pruriens, its cheap too.

Only problem with what I see is cabaser is a prolactin inhibitor and has nothing to do with progesterone.


----------



## xcolemanx (Apr 20, 2010)

yes i wish i never used Deca.My all hormones were ok but i couldnt get it up this is nightmare of deca.Prolactin and progesteron are going to be lower after stop using Deca.But dopamine problems continue.Deca's other side effect:

it kills your hpta %100 with first 100 mg Deca shot.And you recover your testosterone after 1 month.That's all 100 mg Deca.. i will try a new cycle after forget this deca-dick times,but will never touch Deca or tren again,prolactin-dopamine problems are really hard to solve.I will use "Testosterone" only.My dick is more important than gaining.Girls need my cock:bounce:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> im running 500mg test e and 300deca at themoment im 3.5weeks and havent experanced this yet.


At moment doing 500mg test...250mg deca, no problems, just keep getting told by misses, ive got an unusual high sex drive.. :whistling:


----------

